# Lawyer



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

How do I choose a lawyer?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Word of mouth is the best way. Do you know someone who has been through a divorce and can make a recommendation? Is there an attorney in your town known as being "the" divorce lawyer to go to?

Not all lawyers have an equal skill set. You want to find someone who had a good outcome and was pleased with their representation. It has to be a good fit for you.


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

I chose one who offered a free consultation...other charged about $300 to consult. I got lucky as I really like him. I later checked around and found his prices were the same or less than others and his reviews good. It is helpful if you know someone who has used a family law attorney, but if not...try for a free consult first, can't hurt and he helped me a lot. Have not yet hired him, but I will when ready.


----------



## Lost40 (Dec 27, 2014)

I went to the top law firm in our city, and asked them who their best was. She has been amazing, I love her.


----------



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

I have one reference left a message today. Hopefully they give a free consult.
One question I have is about the 10 year. We have been married 9 year last October even though we separated in November and we lived together for 2 years before marriage. How does all of that apply to the 10 year mark. Does the separation (not legal) time count? Does the dating and engagement period where we were living together count?


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hopelessus said:


> I have one reference left a message today. Hopefully they give a free consult.
> One question I have is about the 10 year. We have been married 9 year last October even though we separated in November and we lived together for 2 years before marriage. How does all of that apply to the 10 year mark. Does the separation (not legal) time count? Does the dating and engagement period where we were living together count?


It may depend on what state you live in. But the lawyer can help you with all of that. In the meantime, look up divorce procedures in your state.


----------



## shellgames (Sep 2, 2014)

Visit at least 3 for consultations. You will learn a lot about the process during this time as well. Ask good questions and dig.


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

Also...in my case, having no children, I found out so much on my free consultation that if we (my husband and I) are in agreement on finances, I could even file the forms myself for a few hundred dollars. Legally, where I live, even if I reject any support now, it is never a closed issue, meaning that if I can't manage on my own after all, or if he suddenly gets a job that pays triple what he makes now, for example, I can request support later on. Just saying, it is really beneficial to get as much free legal advice as you can, and shop around. I obtained several quotes after meeting with the first guy, just to compare, and they were all very different. Not saying cheapest is best-but go with one with a fair price and that you connect with. The man I will hire, if I do, understands that I have no interest in causing my husband financial hardship or distress. He was under great stress and poor health during the last few years. He can finally retire this year if he wants to and I want him to have an enjoyable retirement, regardless of what happens with our situation. Anyway...my advice is to go with someone who is concerned with your wants and needs. Good luck.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hopelessus said:


> I have one reference left a message today. Hopefully they give a free consult.
> One question I have is about the 10 year. We have been married 9 year last October even though we separated in November and we lived together for 2 years before marriage. How does all of that apply to the 10 year mark. Does the separation (not legal) time count? Does the dating and engagement period where we were living together count?


This might help some

Alimony Guidelines in New York | DivorceNet.com

Also do a google search on "New York divorce alimony"

And then start reading. There are also books at book stores (amazon?) that address divorce in your state.

And no , the time you lived together before marriage does not count.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

If you can't get a personal referral, call the local bar. Most attorneys have a professional rating and must disclose their rates.


----------

